

The psychology of the reticle and the feeling of control - CrazedGeek
http://notch.tumblr.com/post/8208212863/the-psychology-of-the-reticle-and-the-feeling-of

======
Dysiode
Some how while I respected his attention to detail I never really respected
Notch's attention to game design before this. Endermen feel Hitchcockian in
nature. I'm genuinely scared of them already o_o

